# Lace leaf maple... acid? fertilizer?



## woojr (May 1, 2006)

Hello to all,
I think I may be in the right forum. I recently rec'd a small (about 2' tall) red lace leaf maple. The exact type I do not know. The giver suggested I put it in a larger pot since the location I want to plant it will not be available for a year or so.
I just repotted it but don't know what to fertilize it with... nor whether its acid loving. I did give it some root growth stuff that says to fertilize two weeks after planting. 
I'm a newbie at plants and loving it. Have found most of what I have likes Holly Tone. Any help would be greatly appreciated... woojr


----------



## Elmore (May 1, 2006)

Go easy on fertilizer. I recommend a little Espoma Holly tone. No need to push this valuable plant.


----------



## woojr (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for the note Elmore. But, is Espoma different? Is it acid? Woojr


----------



## Elmore (May 4, 2006)

woojr said:


> Thanks for the note Elmore. But, is Espoma different? Is it acid? Woojr




Holly-tone acid? I believe that it is marketed that way. I only suggested Holly-tone because it is more readily available at a local big box store. Espoma recommends Tree-tone for Japanese Maples but I don't believe there would be a whole big difference.


http://www.espoma.com/plantfoodrecommender.aspx


----------



## woojr (May 4, 2006)

Thanks a bunch. I am heading out to the store now... will look for "tree tone"
And, by the way, I have another dolmar 114, new but run a few times to verify its runnability(?). We spoke last year about a 114. John


----------

